

BrowserScope: project for profiling web browsers - krishna2
http://www.browserscope.org/

======
krishna2
Blog post by Souders:
[http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2009/09/13/browserscope-
how...](http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2009/09/13/browserscope-how-does-
your-browser-compare/)

